

Nearly Twice As Many Androids Shipped Last Quarter As iPhones - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/01/twice-androids-iphones-shipped/

======
tzs
On the other hand, the anecdotal evidence from AT&T stores (which offers both
iPhone and Android phones) is that iPhone massively outsells Android. That
makes me wonder what it will be like if/when AT&T loses iPhone exclusivity in
the US.

------
JunkDNA
Anyone in the know have any sense of whether or not this is "channel sutffing"
or whatever it's called? I'm not saying that's the case here, it's just that
red flags go up every time I see the word "shipped" instead of "sold".

------
zdw
And to iOS as a whole? I'd bet those numbers aren't as tilted toward Android.

